# What to look for in a 1968 "find"



## luriesd (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello all...brand new member here. I work in a tough neighborhood and found an older guy who wants to sell his 1968 GTO. It is in rough shape cosmetically but sounds and drives great (been sitting for over 10 years with a guy who comes and drives it once a month or so). 

What would be the top things to look for to see if this is a "find" or just another car? I did run the VIN and learned it is a 1968, manufactured in Michigan, etc. It originally had a vinyl top but that has been removed. Inside all I could tell you is it has an automatic trans. with a shifter on the floor between two bucket seats.

Thanks for any reference material on how to learn about this potential project!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Order a PHS off of the internet. Doesn't matter what's in it now until you find out what it's supposed to have.


----------



## luriesd (Jul 10, 2012)

Good point. I went to PHS-online, and it looks like a dealer. Is that the correct PHS site? 

I figure they will need the VIN and the firewall plate numbers, is that all?

Thanks so much!


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Yep that's the one. Vin will do it.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I just received a PHS earlier this week for my 66. I did mine a little backwards, and ordered the document after owning and working on the car for several months. All I really knew about my car was that it did have matching 242 codes on the firewall and inside door and currently had a 4spd. I was pleasantly surprised to learn that it was originally a tripower-4spd car, which I guess means I should feel less guilty for spending more money on it now?

Anyhow, the PHS was pretty interesting and worth the money. I would recommended it for any current or prospective GTO owner.


----------

